# Windows Media Player's default Album Art picture.



## mcjordan (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,
Its been a long time that my default album art picture logo of media player is stucked on a very annoying picture.
It only shows it if the music file that I open (a song for exam: Linkin park - Numb), doesn't have any specific logo of its own.
If it does, it shows his (the Linkin Park's logo).
But on most cases my music files don't have a logo of their own (it doesn't must be a real song, as long as its mp3 its opened by media player), so I see this annoying picture alot.
I've tried to mess with all the configurations available and got no solution. 
I also tried to contact the Microsoft's Media Player's community support system, but they blocking any kind of contact with "writing words", so using the begginer F.A.Q isn't really helping.
I also tried the manually work, as searching every kind of picture with that logo and delete it.
I downloaded a Hidden File Tool, that lets me search every kind of hidden system picture, and I actually found some of these pictures stucked any where (as on my Desktop, on few song's folders, but none in C:Windows or something like that).
I'm not sure about it but I think it solved just a lil bit.. It fix'ed the not-a-song-mp3-file that was on my desktop and had that logo but now it shows a lovely blank instead.
But the rests are still with it.

So please if you can help me, I'm dying to solve this for real already,
Please throw me every kind of help you got, maybe together we could solve it out.

Thanks in advance,
Yarden.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

If there is a file named 'Folder.jpg', in the same folder as your MP3's, Windows will display that as the default Art. It could have a hidden atribute.


moper


----------



## mcjordan (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi moper.
First of all thank you for your support,
I did what you said, and took a mp3 file that already have that Art picture, and made a search with the special software for these hidden files and indead found 2 hidden pictures, one named Folder.jpg as you said and another 1 named AlbumArtSmall.jpg..
I deleted both and still this particular mp3 file is with the same annoying picture.

Maybe you know another thing that could help me? please.

Thanks,
Yarden.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

> still this particular mp3 file


Just one?
It's probably embedded in the file.

moper


----------



## mcjordan (Oct 10, 2011)

well I got another hundreds like this one.
So how can I fix this moper?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

I guess if they contain wierd pictures, you did not rip these files from CD's that you own.

Album Art in MP3 files has been around for a long time. Read up on it with Google:http://www.google.com/search?hl=all...d=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8

Here's a link for Windows Media Player.:http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-xp/help/windows-media-player/11/album-art

There are many MP3 Tag Editors available. Windows Media Player or Itunes should be able to do what you want.

moper


----------

